# Help best console for a novice



## bigbrother

Hi i'm a total gaming luddite i don't know one console from another and could never see the point in the whole genre of gaming but now our grandson is hinting about a game console (christmas is coming eh).

So all you game masters which is best don't get to techy and not really interested in war games more like F1 and other driving games.


----------



## BobbyNelson

Unfortunately this is one of those that's really difficult to answer. There's quite partisan followings across the major consoles, so getting an unbiased viewpoint is usually quite hard. Add in the fact that certain games are exclusive to one system or another combined with the online gaming world rarely crossing platforms too, and you're in a world of trouble.

As a starter for 10, it might be worth getting a little more context. How old is your grandson, what type of games / specific titles does he want to play (you've mentioned racing, but is that Mario Kart, F1, Gran Turismo or something else like Rocket League)? The other thing to find out is what his friends already have or are getting console / game wise - that will sway the decision much more than the actual specs of the console itself.

Am happy to help as much as I can and impart my years of gaming experience (both as a user and creator), but ultimately peer pressure is going to be one of the biggest factors, if not the biggest factor here.

Please feel free to DM if you'd like to discuss in a bit more detail.



Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbrother

Thanks Bobby what you said is how i feel right now after looking at the options available, is it just a matter of preference as to what system you buy or is there a big difference, to me the Xbox and PSP look much the same and the Nintendo is totally different and has it's own followers, my grandson will play whatever we buy, simply nothing ti difficult


----------



## HEADPHONES

I got a 8 and an 11 year old.
They play my PS3 but also love all the retro SNES, Sega, Capcom and NeoGeo stuff I have on this £30 little wonder.






Comes with hundreds if not a thousand games included.

Would be a great stocking filler for adults and bkids alike


----------



## BobbyNelson

Yep, you pretty much nailed it. The PlayStation and Xbox are very similar and perhaps for the more serious gamer, the Nintendo is aimed at the more casual gamer, but has some absolutely fantastic games too.

If your grandson is around 7-15, I wouldn't hesitate to recommend a Nintendo Switch - he can play it through the TV or on its own screen - and the games are absolutely brilliant, if he's not a "serious" gamer (thinking Mario Kart, Zelda Breath of the Wind, Luigi, Pokémon etc.). It's a brilliant console and has a number of great family play-along games too (Sports Party for example). There's also the Labo set of kits for the switch, which add a really nice, unique element to things - probably for down the road though. 

If he's a little older than that, or his mates have an Xbox or PlayStation, then more than likely that's what he'd appreciate (console depending on what they've got). Games like Red Dead Redemption 2, Gran Turismo, Grand Theft Auto etc. are absolutely amazing games, but generally aimed at people 15/18+, and are more serious / have more adult themes. It may be, if he's starting out, that the PlayStation / Xbox are consoles to buy next time round.

Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete

As above both xbox and playstation have their followers, I have owned both, I preferred the PlayStation controller but liked forza on the xbox, that's a cracking game to play 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick-ST

Personally with current prices I would look at the Xbox One. With the new console only 12 months away, current gen ones seem to be going very cheap!


----------



## Cookeh

Up the the early or mid-teens I'd definitely go for a switch. Plenty fantastic games, very easy to get a hold of and it's completely portable (unlike xbox or ps3) so can be used in cars, trains, planes, whilst waiting for appointments or being dragged around shopping centres.

Older than that, do it properly and get a PC  in seiriousness it will be whatever his mates have. If they have a PS3 he'll get more use (and want) from that, and vice versa


----------



## Shiny

SNES for unrivaled retro gaming. 

Switch for modern console fun (not the Lite though).

In our house it's PC gaming, the Wii, SNES or Megadrive. The Playstations and Xboxes just gather dust when you have a gaming pc.


----------



## sistersvisions

HEADPHONES said:


> I got a 8 and an 11 year old.
> They play my PS3 but also love all the retro SNES, Sega, Capcom and NeoGeo stuff I have on this £30 little wonder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comes with hundreds if not a thousand games included.
> 
> Would be a great stocking filler for adults and bkids alike


Im liking the look of this..:thumb: How well made is it? Did you have to order it from China or is there any UK sellers?


----------



## HEADPHONES

sistersvisions said:


> Im liking the look of this..:thumb: How well made is it? Did you have to order it from China or is there any UK sellers?


I got mine as an Amazon lightning deal November 2018.
Same as this one
https://www.amazon.co.uk/YYCOOL-Handheld-Consoles-Portable-Resolution/dp/B081B22WPM

An older model but still going strong and appears kid proof so far.


----------



## AnthonyUK

If you have a decent internet connection then Stadia is worth a look. It gets you 4k 60fps gaming using a Chromecast/PC/Tablet/Phone and does have a dedicated controller or you can use anything that works with your device e.g. via bluetooth.
The stadia controller uses wifi to reduce latency though and there is a monthly service for free games. It starts off with the full Destiny 2.

https://stadia.google.com/


----------



## BobbyNelson

To the OP (and anyone else interested), LIDL are running a black Friday sale on the Xbox (digital only - no disc drive) that's pretty damn cheap. Might be worth a look, if you fancy a scrum in your local Lidl to get hold of one...

https://www.lidl.co.uk/en/p/black-f...one-s-all-digital-edition-with-3-games/p27684


----------



## Kenan

BobbyNelson said:


> To the OP (and anyone else interested), LIDL are running a black Friday sale on the Xbox (digital only - no disc drive) that's pretty damn cheap. Might be worth a look, if you fancy a scrum in your local Lidl to get hold of one...
> 
> https://www.lidl.co.uk/en/p/black-f...one-s-all-digital-edition-with-3-games/p27684


Stop telling everyone, hoping to get one for my daughter. I assume everyone will be waiting for the doors to open?

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## BobbyNelson

Sorry mate.

Nothing to see here. *Whistles*


----------



## Starbuck88

To the OP. I would suggest getting him something that his friends have. They will all play online together and it makes it a more social activity. 

Realistically speaking you have PS4, Xbox and Switch to choose from. Be mindful that the PS4 and Xbox are being replaced probably for holiday season 2020, so don't buy the PS4 Pro or Xbox One X as you're just going to throw money away over the standard versions as he'll want the PS5 and Xbox replacement sooner rather than later I expect.


----------



## Kerr

BobbyNelson said:


> To the OP (and anyone else interested), LIDL are running a black Friday sale on the Xbox (digital only - no disc drive) that's pretty damn cheap. Might be worth a look, if you fancy a scrum in your local Lidl to get hold of one...
> 
> https://www.lidl.co.uk/en/p/black-f...one-s-all-digital-edition-with-3-games/p27684


They were £99 on eBay but sold out. They were also £109 in Tesco.

The lack of disc drive means there is no buying of cheap games and you can't sell on games either.


----------



## percymon

My son has had his XBox one for 6+ years now, and he's not once considered changing to a PS4 or other system; once you are on a format, you are pretty much in for many years. Good deals on XBox One S at Argos currently (LIDL pricing).

New games are NOT cheap, although the prices between PS4 and XBox are much the same (cartel ??).

Think about the type of games he/she wants to play now and the next 3 years - there are a lot of shooter/war games that early-mid teenagers manage to play but are full of violence and swearing.

I've not studied the Switch at all, but suspect it may be a bit more targeted at children than the other consoles, much like the Nintendo Wii was 10 years ago.

You could look on ebay for a used Wii, with a load of games - you could no doubt pick up a nice example with 10+ games for under £50 these days !


----------



## RCCampus

Considered building a PC? Would be a higher initial cost but I think the price of games and the lack of having to buy a subscription to play online will make it cheaper in the long run. I am biased though


----------



## MagpieRH

BobbyNelson said:


> To the OP (and anyone else interested), LIDL are running a black Friday sale on the Xbox (digital only - no disc drive) that's pretty damn cheap. Might be worth a look, if you fancy a scrum in your local Lidl to get hold of one...
> 
> https://www.lidl.co.uk/en/p/black-f...one-s-all-digital-edition-with-3-games/p27684


I saw this one in advance, had a google on the Friday morning and it was the same price everywhere! Even direct from MS it was £129. Assume that was the introductory price, and Black Friday was a handy time to release it.

As Starbuck88 says, get him one that will allow him to play the games his mates play - some are specific to individual consoles (GT on the Playstation, Halo on the Xbox, etc.) while others are cross-platform (Fortnite, COD).

The alternative would be to take him shopping in January and let him choose (within budget). Not quite the same, I know, but at least he'd get what he wanted.


----------



## BobbyNelson

MagpieRH said:


> I saw this one in advance, had a google on the Friday morning and it was the same price everywhere! Even direct from MS it was £129. Assume that was the introductory price, and Black Friday was a handy time to release it.
> 
> As Starbuck88 says, get him one that will allow him to play the games his mates play - some are specific to individual consoles (GT on the Playstation, Halo on the Xbox, etc.) while others are cross-platform (Fortnite, COD).
> 
> The alternative would be to take him shopping in January and let him choose (within budget). Not quite the same, I know, but at least he'd get what he wanted.


Yes, turns out you didn't need to get crushed in Lidl! It's a lot of machine for the money, but does have drawbacks as already mentioned.

I'd be really interested to know what the OP has gone for / is going for. To be honest, it's a bit of a minefield out there with all the different consoles and packages available, so I don't envy him.

Best bet, as I and other members have mentioned earlier, is go for something that his mates already have. Can't go wrong with that.


----------



## bigbrother

Thanks for all the info, i have brought a XBOX ONE X comes with Forza 4 & 7 and brought f1 2019 for me.

Got a good deal at Argos, had vouchers to redeem.

Just got to try and set it up now should be fun or will it go out the window, i like things you switch on and go.


----------



## Nick-ST

bigbrother said:


> Thanks for all the info, i have brought a XBOX ONE X comes with Forza 4 & 7 and brought f1 2019 for me.
> 
> Got a good deal at Argos, had vouchers to redeem.
> 
> Just got to try and set it up now should be fun or will it go out the window, i like things you switch on and go.


Good choice and great choice in games!

With regards to switch on and go. You have to install the games to the console before they can be used. Depending on your internet speed that can take a little while.

I remember when the Xbox One was first launched 6/7 years ago or whenever it was. I bought the console with two games. I finished work at 5pm and never even managed to play a game that night due to having to download/install the games :lol:


----------



## silver_v

Ps4, then switch.


----------



## BobbyNelson

bigbrother said:


> Thanks for all the info, i have brought a XBOX ONE X comes with Forza 4 & 7 and brought f1 2019 for me.
> 
> Got a good deal at Argos, had vouchers to redeem.
> 
> Just got to try and set it up now should be fun or will it go out the window, i like things you switch on and go.


Nice one. Realistically, you can't go wrong with any of the major consoles out at the minute, they're all fantastic.

Set up, physically, is simple. Power, HDMI, network, off you go. You will, most likely, end up having to download updates to games as already mentioned. If this is a Xmas gift, then I'd recommend doing that ahead of the big day, as otherwise they won't be able to play for a good while (download servers will most likely be running slow as everyone tries to download updates).

Have fun!


----------

